# KOWA 180/160FR-RC Einfachbrückengabel



## MichiP (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

gibt es schon irgendwelche "ERFAHRungsberichte"???

sprich ist sie schon auf dem Markt und kann jemand die Ersten Fahreindrücke mitteilen???
Verarbeitung, wie gut funktioniert die Absenkung, Gesamteindruck ünd ünd ünd

bestens

Michele


----------



## LeichteGranate (14. Oktober 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es schon irgendwelche "ERFAHRungsberichte"???
> 
> ...



Genau das will ich auch wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (14. Oktober 2009)

Gefahren bin ich zwar noch keine Kowa, aber ich hab sie mir auf der Eurobike angesehen. 
Sie sehen auf alle Fälle sehr sauber und wertig verarbeitet aus, da kann man nichts gegen sagen


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. Dezember 2009)

die kleine kowa bin ich auch noch nich gefahren, aber ich habe die gf und da funzt das absenksystem super geil. und das sollte in allen gabeln das selbe sein


----------



## Toni Dark (2. Dezember 2009)

Booah, ei. Ne 16cm Gabel mit funktionierender Absenkung? Wenn das stimmt, wärs genial. Ich such schon länger was in der Klasse. Und die restlichen scheiden alle aus dem einen oder anderen grund aus.

Wäre super, wenn man mal Erfahrungsberichte oder zumindest einen Test in der Bike hätte um sich zu orientieren ob die Teile was taugen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Dezember 2009)

ansonsten fragt mal den jürgen von alutech, der müsste die diese saison getestet haben


----------



## Toni Dark (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja das glaub ich. Bitte nicht böse sein, den Meinungen von Importeuren und Herstellern vertrau ich leider nicht mehr so wirklich. 

Wäre ja auch schön blöd, wenn er selber was negatives zu der Gabel sagen würde.


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Dezember 2009)

dann vertrau mir, ich bin nichts von beidem, habe die große schon sehr hart rangenommen und die meckert garnich, keine ausfälle, garnichts. großer, sehr feiner verstellbereich von zug- und druckstufe und innen is nichts billiges verbaut, alles aus metall


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Dezember 2009)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> dann vertrau mir, ich bin nichts von beidem, habe die große schon sehr hart rangenommen und die meckert garnich, keine ausfälle, garnichts. großer, sehr feiner verstellbereich von zug- und druckstufe und innen is nichts billiges verbaut, alles aus metall



ok, drinnen ist alles Metall.
dann hätte ich gern mal ein Foto von dem was im Dämpfer drin ist weil das ist bis jetzt das größte Fragezeichen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Dezember 2009)

ich wollte dieses wochenende eh mal nen ölwechsel machen wenn ich es schaffe, dann könnte ich gleich mal das innenleben zeigen, das findet man irgendwie nirgends im netz. aber ich kann nich versprechen dass ich es schaffe, vllt dauert es auch noch 2 wochen


----------



## Toni Dark (9. Dezember 2009)

naja, das heißt leider nicht viel. In der RCV Dämpfung von Marzocchi ist auch kein Plastik, das Ding funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

Mich interessiert vorallem ob die Absenkung bei der 160er wirklich funktioniert. Gut funktionierende Gabeln gibts viele, aber mit wirklich funktionierender Absenkung gibts in meinen Augen nur eine, die Fox 36 Talas. Die ist mir aber zu teuer und im Ansprechverhalten wohl auch nicht optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (27. März 2010)

Gibt es schon was neues zu der Gabel? Irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## huftidufti (28. März 2010)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> naja, das heißt leider nicht viel. In der RCV Dämpfung von Marzocchi ist auch kein Plastik, das Ding funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
> 
> Mich interessiert vorallem ob die Absenkung bei der 160er wirklich funktioniert. Gut funktionierende Gabeln gibts viele, aber mit wirklich funktionierender Absenkung gibts in meinen Augen nur eine, die Fox 36 Talas. Die ist mir aber zu teuer und im Ansprechverhalten wohl auch nicht optimal.



ich kann nur von der 200 SX berichten: die federwegsverstellung funktioniert einwandfrei und super einfach. knopf aufdrehen, gabel komprimieren, knopf zudrehen. die federungscharakteristik bleibt identisch. egal ob bei 200, 100 oder 10. also das system ist wirklich zum einstellen des federweges geeignet und nicht bloß als kletterhilfe!

die federunsperformance ist erste sahne. sehr großer und feiner verstellbereich für zugstufe und hig- u. lowspeed druckstufe. hier findet jeder seine einstellung!


----------



## dreamdeep (30. März 2010)

@huftidufti: Danke, hört sich gut an


----------



## liquidnight (17. März 2011)

Weiß jemand ob oder wie man die Gabel umfärbt ?  Eloxieren oder Pulvern oder andere Verfahren ?  Die Struktureinheit unten würde mir reichen.  
 Kann der Hersteller so einen Auftrag entgegennehmen ?  Oder gibts Werkstätten/Händler die das machen können ?

Das jetzt beworbene schwarzweiße Kombi gefällt mir gar nicht, man kann es so schecht zu farbig eloxierten Rahmen kombinieren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. März 2011)

http://www.brandes-gmbh.de/CM/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=51&Itemid=56

Die machen das, sogar zu humanen Preisen, und in überaus brauchbarer Qualität.

MfG
Stefan


----------

